# German and Austrian Maltese lovers !!! Help needed :D



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello,

I live in Graz, Austria and buy food for my pup at Fressnapf :w00t: and another local shop I know is only available here  

I cook for my pup most of the time but 1 meal of his is dry food. The one I have been using for almost 6 months now is the Royal Canin for small fussy dogs. I was shocked that the store stocks over 20 varieties of Royal Canin except for the Maltese. And this breed, other than Yorkies:wub:, is the one I see here most! 

Anyways, I would like to try something different now, something which is better even? This was the most expensive so I got that...yeah I know I am terrible but I just have no clue about these things. I just found recipes which I make for him, but he also needs this. 

Please advise fellow Austria/Germany residents  where do you buy food for your dogs and which brand? I am willing to order online! 

I have been reading much about Stella and Chewy´s? Is that available here? Or where can I order it? The shipping is sometimes dramatic  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps Sandy will see this since she lives in Austria and can advise you where she purchases her Dog food for Kitzel and Liesel.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm living in Germany and order this premium dog food, it's a raw diet and only available to order online. I highly can recommend it to you.

http://www.anifit.com/content/index_eng.html

My girl has a very sensitive stomache and intestine but since feeding this she is doing great. Her whole health has changed through it especially her hair.

They also deliver to Austria.

If you have further questions please pm me.


----------

